# waiting for garden time



## ryaninmichigan (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I am getting the itch to get the garden started. Even though I have 2 feet of snow covering it. The garden is about 9x15. This year I am planting the following.

Cucumbers
Tomatoes
Green onions
Green peppers
Yellow banana peppers
Jalapenos
Spanish yellow onions
Zucchini
Maybe potatoes.

What is everyone planting?


----------



## bassman (Mar 1, 2008)

I have ten acres of worthless ground!  Too much alkali to really grow anything.  Certainly like beet greens though!


----------



## glued2it (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm going to fool with it or not this year.

Don't fertilize your potatoes but once a month. You'll have all foliage and no potatoes.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Ryan think you stole our planting list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Although we also do green beans. 
Like you we have about a foot of snow on our veggie garden but i still have that itch to getout there and get started. 

Most people in Iowa are soooo ready for spring.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I can't wait til warm weather gets here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I brought one of my tomato plants in for the winter...
It's doing well in my living room.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have small tomatoes on it now....I need to take another picture of them.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 1, 2008)

I am thinking about one this year... if so:
green peppers
sweet&hot banana peppers
squash
tomatoes
zuccini
cucumbers
cherry peppers

 missed this past year but had a killer garden the season before!!


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 5, 2008)

We keep onions out year round. About 3 weeks ago in mid Feb I put out swiss chard, arugula, and some free lettuce seeds I got. Those are all up and doing well, though a lite dusting of snow last night was a little scary. Ground was warm enough to keep the little guys from getting bit. Last Saturday, 3/1 I put out german giant radishes, danvers carrot, & frizee endive. Over the next 6 weeks or so I'll be adding mesclun, slobolt lettuce, zucchini, edamame soybeans, dragon's tongue bush beans, various heirloom tomatoes, jalapenos, sweet peppers, something called red malabar spinach (which I'm told is not really spinach), and moon & stars watermelon. 
Our asparagus got going early. We have had 2 meals with them on the side, plus plenty cut up and added to salads. It is their 4th year, so it should be really good into the end of May at least.
Starting as early as I did this year was a gamble. I've waited until mid March to start before and still lost plants. We've had a mild winter here in North Texas, so I felt pretty confident. So far so good!


----------



## fireguy (Mar 5, 2008)

This year will be a bitter sweet one for me... I am putting up a shop right were my Garden has been.. No room for another in my litttle place... I guess the Farmers Market will get me through the year along with some friends and neighbors stock...


----------



## k5yac (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, I'm ready to get the tomatoes and peppers in the ground too.  No snow on the ground here (sorry south Tulsa.. hee hee), but last year was a disaster thanks to a late freeze and record rainfall.  Hope this year will be better.  

Oh, the south Tulsa thing... they got 8" of snow last night.  I'm on the north side, not a flake.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

bassman...............try using raised beds...........werks great in ground that otherwise can't support a garden..........

d88de


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

yup dude here in AZ I use raised beds also(water thing) my well is 400 ft. deep,do container garder also-only plant maters-peppers etc-don't go overboard.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

too bad you wasn't back here in iowa........would be NO problem growing things................BWHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAH

and i don't want to EVEN hear bout i am buried in snow AGAIN...............LLOLOL


----------



## morkdach (Mar 5, 2008)

got the seed starters out i'm going to try to start my peppers from scratch this year. got hooked on them abt things so i need plenty of them this year 6 different varaities and now snow friday oh well sooner or later it'll come around


----------



## richtee (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm gonna have another bumper crop of rocks. Live on a freakin' sand and gravel pit. I do have a small areaa I backfilled with topsoil and grow a few 'maters and pepper plants. Hungarian med. and hot, of course  :{)


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah rich........trying to locate those myself..........i can find em in seeds......but smokebuzz sez a place down by his old hometown will carry the peppers i want to make paprika


----------



## richtee (Mar 5, 2008)

I hear tell a good brand of bell pepper is real close WD...


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

I getting the beds ready this week for the WE plant-saw this link from shell.http://www.chileplants.com/


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

here you go rich

http://www.reimerseeds.com/category....ategoryID=1026

these are the ones i am trying to find..........true paprika peppers


----------



## richtee (Mar 5, 2008)

Woah  COOL!  I'mma gonna order some!  THANKS WD! POINTS!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

also......here is a bit of history.......plus what is traditionaly used when making hungarian paprika

http://www.foodreference.com/html/artpaprika.html


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah rich.........for this year.......going to try to find plants.........next year, i will grow from seeds...........cash abit tite at the moment to get a jump on seedlings...........


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually just placed my pepper and a few tomotes order...I've oredered from Cross Country the last 3 or 4 years and am extremely happy with what they ship.  The selections they have to pick from are fantastic.  THey also have the infamous bhut jolokia plant available.  We grew two last year and they are just unbelieveable HOT!  Also ordered the conversation piece Peter Peppers...Check them out!  

I ordered 32 peppers and 6 tomatoes.  Sticking with all heirloom maters this year.  

http://www.chileplants.com/

Not sure what else we'll be growing, usually do zucchini, cukes, egg plant, lopes.  Can't wait to start!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

hehe ........shelly.........you had me till you said zucchini and egg plant......lolol............


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 5, 2008)

You don't like zucchini and eggplant????  

Zuccini cut into french fry size, rolled in parmesan, then broiled!

Eggplant floured, breaded, fried then layered and made like lasagna!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 5, 2008)

I am doing the usual...roma's, japs, habeneros, and basil.  I might try some broccoli too.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 5, 2008)

Oops...forgot mt strawberrys.  I love them.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

yup shell Allie put her order in today-some tomatoes and a few chilies-she e-mailed me from work so not sure of the perticulars-just told here heat tollerent-for desert AZ.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

and will pick up some from local plant place.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah we'll pick up some local plants too.  Like to support our local guy, besides plants, he supplies us with corn on the cob all summer!  Tried planting it once, didn't work at all, corn only got maybe four feet high, the ears of corn would have done well in a chinese stir fry though!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 5, 2008)

Props on the eggplant shell.  I make a mean eggplant parm, maybe i will try smoking it for a different flair.  Now you got me thinking.


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Eggplant parmesanio- deliciosio!


----------

